# Outcast Mega Shark



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Think this is gonna happen next month?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim, I would go with no chance. I was looking foward to it also but i was told it is cancelled as of now .Oh well .
TIM


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mega Shark Tournament*

I had to cancel the tournament. The tournament requires a lot more work and money up front and I am not prepared to risk it at this point. I hope we can get back to normal next year. Thanks.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

outcast said:


> I had to cancel the tournament. The tournament requires a lot more work and money up front and I am not prepared to risk it at this point. I hope we can get back to normal next year. Thanks.



I hate that, we sure were looking forward to the Tournament.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I fugured as much, Thanks Tommy, hang in there.


----------

